# Werte in XML Datei an entsprechender Stelle einfügen



## thomas08 (24. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit XML und Java zu beschäftigen. Mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich habe zwei Dateien eine XML Datei datei1.xml und eine Textdatei datei2.txt . In der Textdatei stehen einige Variablen mit Werten, diese möchte ich gerne einlesen und danach in die zweite Datei ( XML File) an der entsprechenden Stelle einfügen. 

Bsp. datei1.txt

var1 = text1
var2 = text2

Bsp. datei2.xml

vorher:

<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<date datum="24.2.08">
      <information>*var1*</information>
      <information>blabla</information>
             <daten>*var2*</daten>

</date>  


nachher:

<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<date datum="24.2.08">
      <information>*text1*</information>
      <information>blabla</information>
             <daten>*text2*</daten>

</date>  

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Tobias (24. Feb 2008)

Wie war nochmal die Frage?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Murray (24. Feb 2008)

In diesem Beispiel stehen die zu ersetzenden Strings ja überhaupt nicht in Beziehung zu Struktur der XML-Datei; das Problem ließe sich also von unabhängig von XML auf String-Ebene lösen.

In etwa so:

1. XML-Datei einlesen und als String vorhalten
2. Textdatei zeilenweise einlesen
3. jede Zeile der Textdatei (z.B. mit String#split) in Namen und Wert aufteilen
4. Im String mit der XML-Datei alle Vorkommnisse des Namens durch den Wert ersetzen

//EDIT:Typos


----------



## Tobias (25. Feb 2008)

Naja, bevor ich sowas händisch angehe, würde ich mir Template-Engines wie Velocity reinziehen.

mpG
Tobias


----------

